# suggest good e-book or book for socket programming



## gycapri (Aug 11, 2006)

hi frnz

im gonna work for a lan based chatting & other featured project , suggest good e-book or book for socket programming .


----------



## slagad (Sep 13, 2006)

google your requirement.


----------



## bukaida (Sep 13, 2006)

If you r using java, First have your basic clear from the networking chapter of The complete reference.You will have a sample TCP/IP and UDP program also from there.


----------

